# Video Lockup on 921 and HDMI cable?



## bloom (Jul 29, 2004)

I had a 921 for two years - never any serious problems, until recently, when the hard drive crashed. Dish sent me out a replacement 921, and this is exhibiting problems that I had never seen before.

Specifically, if I try to play back a recorded program while another is being recorded, the program frequently freezes. It will stop, then start up again. If I rewind, the "bad section" plays back correctly. The problem tends to disappear if I reboot the machine (but rebooting during a recording is not very attractive!). Then it will run fine for a while, before repeating the freeze-up behavior.

I contacted dish network the first time this happened, and simply reported the problem. Today, I talked to a tech CSR, who said the problem is probably related to multiple grounds in an HDMI cable. Huh? Would this affect playback only? 

They are sending out a repairman on Friday, so I will learn some more. Still, this is not a problem that I have ever read about. I know that some users have had HDMI troubles with the 622. Has anyone had problems with the 921? If not, what is wrong?

Any help would be appreciated,

Thanks.


----------



## Rotryrkt (Dec 11, 2004)

He is probably referring to a ground loop. This is due to multiple ground paths through your house wiring and your satellite dish ground. This is a very obscure problem and may or may not be causing the behavior. Have you tried unplugging the unit, waiting a few minutes and plugging it back in? This used to cure a multiple of ills on my old 921. And by the way the 921 has no HDMI output, it is DVI only.


----------

